# All my texts are gone



## Sheepe

Today I was using GOSMS and texting my girlfriend. All of a sudden it spits out an error and ALL MY TEXTS MESSAGES ARE GONE! POOF! While I do have a back up, it's a month old and contains none of the texts with my girlfriend. I had about 20,000 texts saved and I was wondering if there is a way to recover them

I am running Tweaked 2.2 and the ICA theme.


----------



## daventodd

Was the error through Android or GO Sms? I can't remember if Android has a text message limit; but, I know GO Sms will delete some if you pass the amount allotted in the settings.


----------



## Skylinez

It may have to do with the stock SMS app only being able to hold 5000 messages for each thread. It might of just deleted itself to save space. I honestly have no idea what could of happened but maybe someone else can help you.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheepe

I had 6000 messages with my GF and I had disabled the auto delete. The error was from GOSMS. My big aggravation is that it deleted all of them at once. 100% gone.

Edit: Actually, my entire /data/... is gone. Everything in /data is gone. This is worrisome. I'm going through my old backups after making a new one.


----------



## Crystawth

use sms backup and restore from now on. you can schedule regular backups of your messages to your SD card


----------



## Tjrssibelle

Crystawth said:


> use sms backup and restore from now on. you can schedule regular backups of your messages to your SD card


Also backup to gmail account
Sent from Me to You...


----------



## liamhudson

Lost SMS on Android phone due to delete or format the SD card is actually very common nowadays. Are you the one who are eager to address problem? If yes, congratulations, you are here in the right place. Above all, you need to know the deletion won't wipe the real data that have saved on your Android phone memory card, they are still there. But you should not use your phone to send or receive messages now because at present there's no known way to extract deleted text messages from Android that have been overwritten.


----------



## Fabbyui

While recovering deleted SMS on android can be really difficult, but fortunately, it is possible. Actually, when you delete message from android , the message doesn't get deleted really. Instead, it still stays somewhere on your android phone .When you add new messages ,the deleted messages will lost !


----------



## gunetel

If you backed up your phone, then it's easily recover those lost messages. However, if you didn't do that, then you need to recover sms with the help of data recovery programs or apps. That's the only way left. Hope you have some good luck.


----------



## Johnsimith

The final hope is try some Android data recovery tool to scan your phone, maybe you can get back some of your text messages. Mobiledic Android Data Recovery Software is professional and advanced tool which is specially designed to recover deleted data from any android devices like phone or tablet. With the use of this tool you can easily recover photos, audio file, videos, SMS (text messages with attachment), call history, contacts, Whatsapp messages and other files which you have mistakenly deleted or lost from your device.


----------

